# für 3x4m teich brauche ich einen bagger?



## papastone (18. Mai 2009)

hallo,

wenn ich mir einen teich zulegen moechte, der ca. 3x4m gross sein soll, kann ich den selber ausheben? 
wir sind 7leute mit spaten und schaufeln 
der teich soll in etwa 1m tief werden. ist das an einem vormittag machbar? oder brauch man fuer eine solche groesse einen kleinen bagger?

mfg


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: für 3x4m teich brauche ich einen bagger?*

Hallo Papa Stein,

und herzlich :Willkommen2.

Mal als Beispiel: Für meinen Teich von 2 x 4,5 x 1 m hat EIN junger, kräftiger Bursche mit einem Helfer mit Schubkarre in strahlendem Sonnenschein ca. 6 Stunden gebraucht. (Ohne Feintuning!)

Das werdet Ihr mit 7 Mann ja wohl hinkriegen, gelle? 

Tipp: Mach Dir vorher Gedanken, wohin mit dem Aushub, das wird nämlich, dadurch das es durchs Buddeln aufgelockert wird, mehr als das Loch nachher Wasser faßt. Praktisch ist es, wenn ein Container gleich zur Hand ist.


----------



## MichaelHX (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: für 3x4m teich brauche ich einen bagger?*

Hallo,

Mit einigen Helfern ist das machbar. Wie lange es dauert kommt natürlich auf
den Boden an. Ein Boden wie bei uns (steinigen Tonboden) kostet natürlich
mehr Zeit als ein sandiger Heideboden.

Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle aber nicht unter Zeitzwang setzten.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## karsten. (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: für 3x4m teich brauche ich einen bagger?*



papastone schrieb:


> .....ist das an einem vormittag machbar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 


kommt drauf an .....

und 

....nö







nur Bier !

mfG


----------



## Oliver (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: für 3x4m teich brauche ich einen bagger?*

Auch von mir als Neuling ein Herzliches Hallo. 



papastone schrieb:


> hallo,
> wenn ich mir einen teich zulegen moechte, der ca. 3x4m gross sein soll, kann ich den selber ausheben?



Grundesätzlich ja.
Hilfe von Freunden hast du. 
Gehen wir mal vom Idealfall aus: 

Kein steiniger Boden.
3m x 4m x 1m = 12m³ Erde.

12m³/~0,25 m³ (Menge pro Schubkarre) = 48 Schubkarren

48 Schubkarren / 7 Helferlein = ~7 mal Schubkarre fahren

0,25m/~0,0075 m³ (pro Schaufel) = ~33x in die Schubkarre Schaufeln

33x Schaufeln / 7 Helferlein = ~4,5 Schaufeln pro Helferlein

Ich weiß ich übertreibe: 
Du wirst es am Abend trotzdem merken.
Das wird schon ein ordentlicher Haufen. Zumal am Anfang noch keine Höhen zu meistern sind. Als kleinen Tip kann ich dir für sowas einen Bagger empfehlen.
Der örtliche Maschineverleih hat i.d.R. kleine Bagger zu recht humanen Preisen.
Vorteil: Man kann sich Abends noch bewegen. Vorausgesetzt es wird durch mangelnden Körpereinsatz nicht zuviel Bier getrunken. 

Kostenpunkt: ca. 50 Euro + Spritkosten + Anfahrt = ~ 100 Euro



papastone schrieb:


> wir sind 7leute mit spaten und schaufeln



Beidhändiges Arbeiten reduziert o.g. Rechnung um den Faktor 2 



papastone schrieb:


> der teich soll in etwa 1m tief werden. ist das an einem vormittag machbar? oder brauch man fuer eine solche groesse einen kleinen bagger?
> mfg



siehe oben.

Nein mal im Ernst.
Klar kann man diese Menge Erde bewegen. Es geht trotz allem in die Knochen und in den Rücken. Die Maschinen erleichtern die Arbeit ungemein. Der Umgang ist Anfangs zwar etwas Gewöhnungsbedürftig aber recht schnell zu erlernen.

Hast du steinigen Boden sollte über einen kleinen Bagger nachgedacht werden.

Ps: Ich will den Baumaschinenverleih nicht missen. Der hat mir viel körperliche Arbeit abgenommen. Auch wenns eben nicht umsonst ist.
Eine Rechnung noch: 

~100 Euro Maschinenkosten / ~15 Euro Bierkasten = ~6,5 Kästen
6,5 Kästen Bier x 20 Flaschen / 7 Helferlein = 18,5 Flaschen pro Helfer

18,5 Flaschen pro Helferlein x 0,5 L Inhalt der Flasche = 9,25L Bier im Körper

9,25L Bier im Körper = betrunken


----------



## robsig12 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: für 3x4m teich brauche ich einen bagger?*

Nicht unter Druck setzten lassen. 

7 Leute sollten das sicher schaffen können, aber wenn viele Steine (Felsen) oder Wurzeln evtl. Bauschut etc.(zuviel Bier, weil sich die 7 Leute sonst im Loch behindern) sich im Boden befinden, ist die Zeitvorgabe stark gefährdet.


----------



## papastone (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: für 3x4m teich brauche ich einen bagger?*

ok super. vielen dank.
nette rechunng @ f34rless


----------



## gemag (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: für 3x4m teich brauche ich einen bagger?*

Du möchtest eine Tiefe von 1m machen, was soll es für ein Teich werden nur Pflanzen? Willst du auch Fische einsetzen und wenn ja welche!
Bei Fischen würd ich mindestens 1,5 m machen besser noch 2m Tief!


----------



## papastone (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: für 3x4m teich brauche ich einen bagger?*

naja da sollen schon fische rein irgendwann. kois waeren nicht schlecht. weil die nachbarn ihre kois verschenken wuerden. weil sie haben zu viele und werden die nicht los.
aber das ist zukunfts musik. weil ich lese mir hier und da threads durch und ich muss sagen, dass ist nicht grade einfach (fuer einen anfaenger). 
diese frage nach dem bagger, war meine erste die ich ueberhaupt gestellt habe 
1,5m sagst du sollten es schon sein, wenn ich fische haben moechte?


----------



## hipsu (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: für 3x4m teich brauche ich einen bagger?*

Hallo,

mein teich ist auch 1m tief udn dürfe so annähernd die größe haben wie deiner. habe das loch auch alleine mit nem spaten gegraben. habe 3 tage gebraucht aber jeden tag nur 1,5-2 stunden. 

PS: Meiner ist auch nur 1m tief und ich hab 7 Goldfische und 2 Schleierschwänze drin


----------



## bodo61 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: für 3x4m teich brauche ich einen bagger?*

Hallo Oliver,
deine Schubkarren sind zu voll. 
Gewachsener Boden hat eine Dichte von etwa 1. Da müßten die Jungs dann pro Karre 250 kg schieben, das geht wenn überhaupt nur ohne Bier, evtl. mit Redbull.
Warscheinlich soll der Teich ja auch Stufen o. Terassen erhalten, so das sich das Volumen dann auf max. 7-10 qm reduziert.
Das wäre auch schon die Antwort für die Frage im neuen Thread.


----------



## gemag (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: für 3x4m teich brauche ich einen bagger?*

Bei Koi würd ich lieber die 2m nehmen dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite!
Hatte meinen zwar auch nur 1,5m und sie haben diesen Winter gut überstanden aber es hätte auch anders kommen können. Mach dann auch besser steile Wände und wenig Flachzone es ist besser!
Hab meinen Teich dieses Jahr umgebaut auf 2m Tiefe.
Wenn du dir wirklich Koi holen möchtest lies lieber noch ein wenig und du wirst sehen das man da einiges falsch machen kann!


----------



## mothermehli (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: für 3x4m teich brauche ich einen bagger?*

Hi,
wir haben jetzt das 2. Wochenende gegraben. Unser Teil ist ca. 7x3 m.
Wir sind uns z.T. zu zweit schon in der Grube auf die Füße getreten. Gut ist, wenn einer schaufelt und einer immer die Schubkarren leert. Dann kann man nach einiger Zeit mal tauschen.
Wir werden wohl am nächsten Wochenende fertig mit dem Graben/Modellieren. 
Liebe Grüße und fleißiges Graben.
Melanie


----------



## Vespabesitzer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: für 3x4m teich brauche ich einen bagger?*



papastone schrieb:


> ok super. vielen dank.
> nette rechunng @ f34rless



Habe letzte Woche meinen "Zweitteich" gebuddelt,..  noe, nur am Haus ausgeschachtet, weil abgedichtet werden muss..

Dafür habe ich dann eine 7,5m³ Mulde voll geschüppt,.. (war ja vom Teich noch im Training),..
hat mit Spitzhacke und Schüppe zwei Tage gedauert,.. (Wurzeln sieht rechts im Bild)...
 

Das Buddeln geht immer recht fix,... der Abtransport dauert fast länger, je nachdem wo der Container steht.

mfG. Micha


----------



## PeppermintPatty (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: für 3x4m teich brauche ich einen bagger?*

Ich hab letztes Jahr unseren Teich auch von Hand ausgehoben.
2,7mx3,6mx1m. Zusammen mit meinem Bruder.
Wir haben 5 Tage gebraucht und eigentlich den ganzen Tag gegraben, naja wir habens überlebt aber ich würde es nichtmehr selber machen wollen, vor allem weil es ein Fertigteich war, und man da ja sooo genau graben muss 
Wobei wir uach ganz ganz harten niederbayerischen Lehmboden haben.

Liebe Grüße, achja und das A und O ist eine gute Grabgabel und ein spitzer Spaten


----------

